# DSL ohne Vertragslaufzeit



## Gangster87 (7. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, wie lange ich meine neue Wohnung brauchen werde. Ist es dann besser, das DSL ohne Vertragslaufzeit zu buchen? 
Muss ich ansonsten weiter zahlen, obwohl ich keinen Anschluss mehr habe?
Und die Seite http://www.internetohnevertragslaufzeit.net scheint ein erster Anhaltspunkt zu sein.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. April 2013)

Hi,

das Problem hatte ich bereits mit der Telekom. Wegen meiner Arbeit eine Wohnung gemietet, DSL Vertrag abgeschlossen. Nach einem Jahr habe ich bei der Firma gekündigt.

Da ich die Wohnung dort auch nicht mehr benötigt habe, habe ich natürlich auch sofort meinen Anschluss bei der Telekom gekündigt. Im Endeffekt musste ich wegen der 2 Jahre Laufzeit jeden Monat brav weiter meine 29,95 zahlen, 1 Jahr lang, ohne dass ich den Anschluss nutzen konnte.

Wenn du von vornherein weißt, dass du den Anschluss nicht so lange brauchst (im Gegensatz zu mir, ich dachte schon dass ich dort länger sein werde), dann such dir am Besten einen Anbieter mit möglichst wenig Bindung.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## erik s. (8. April 2013)

Meines Wissens nach gibt es ein Sonderkündigungsrecht, das eben in solchen Fällen greift.
Wenn du aus einer Wohnung ausziehst, musst du das auch beim DSL-Anbieter angeben. In der Regel wird dann geprüft, ob der Anschluss mit den gleichen Eigenschaften und Vertragsbestandteilen in deiner neuen Wohnung wieder geschalten werden kann, damit du ihn dort (mglw. mit neuer Rufnummer) weiternutzen kannst. Ist das der Fall, musst du lediglich eine Umzugsgebühr an den Provider entrichten. Ist das nicht der Fall, kannst du (wie gesagt meines Wissens nach) zum dem Auszugstermin nächstgelegenen Termin kündigen.


----------



## Johannes Meier (10. Juni 2013)

> Meines Wissens nach gibt es ein Sonderkündigungsrecht


-> This! Bei einem Umzug hast du dein Sonderkündigungsrecht, habe aber den BGB Paragraphen vergessen, bei Wohnungen stand da bei §540 bzw. 570 rum was. Auch recht praktisch dafür ist die Seite http://www.aboalarm.de/, da Tarifrechner & Kündigung in Einem. Von einem laufzeitfreiem Anschluss würde ich aber abraten, die sind erheblich schlechter & kosten mehr.

Weiterhin Finger weg von Telekom und Kabel Deutschland, drosseln beide. Vodafone sowie 1&1 dagegen nicht. Eine Liste gibts unter http://werdrosselt.de/. Da nicht sicher ist, dass die Drosselung per Klage aufgehalten wird, würde ich darauf schon ein Augenmerk legen.


----------

